# Hey guys Nef here!



## Nefieslab (Jun 3, 2007)

hi! i'm Nefieslab (call me Nef everyone does) and i'm here because i want some people to give me some advice on some of the chapters i am writing for my book/story The Demon and the Sisters. any help would be great! i will post the offending chapter soon! thanks guys!


----------



## Rob (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Nef, and welcome.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Nefieslab (Jun 3, 2007)

thanks for calling me Nef! takes most people a few weeks of shouting at them to call me Nef! (Joke by the way)


----------



## Dracheblut (Jun 3, 2007)

Hay Nef,
where are you going to be posting your chapters?


----------



## Nefieslab (Jun 3, 2007)

i was thinking about in a pm first off and if we can't decide on somethings i'll find a place to post it. and at the moment its only the one chapter but i'll pm you the rest of it if you want


----------



## Nefieslab (Jun 3, 2007)

to tell you the truth i was going to post it in non-fiction but it would annoy religius people too much and i don't want anyone to be against me before i get started in earnest!


----------



## Nickie (Jun 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Nef!


Nickie


----------



## Mistique (May 18, 2009)

I did some digging and I found this thread  welcome Nef  It is rather funny actually to welcome someone who was there before you were

So now that I have done this, I can complain about you not welcoming me  and I wrote such a nice introduction


----------



## DarkDyer (May 18, 2009)

Wow, Mistique. Next thing you're going to do is unearth mine.

Welcome... Nef.


----------



## Mistique (May 18, 2009)

I had actually look yours up as well DD 

I just didn´t have a reason to tell you off as you did welcome me


----------



## blackthorn (May 18, 2009)

hey man! Welcome to the site!


----------



## Nefieslab (May 18, 2009)

what the hell guys? 

I've been here as long as blackthorn here has!


----------



## Mistique (May 18, 2009)

I just had to re-awaken this one


----------



## Nefieslab (May 18, 2009)

okay... no idea why. this was actually a really terrible introduction on my part


----------



## Mistique (May 18, 2009)

Elvira shakes Nef back and forth and then screams ´ahhhhhhhh´


----------



## DarkDyer (May 18, 2009)

What in the world was your last comment for, Mistique? Lost me there.

And hey, good job Meters on just following the rest of us lemmings off the cliff...


----------



## Mistique (May 18, 2009)

DarkDyer said:


> What in the world was your last comment for, Mistique? Lost me there.
> 
> And hey, good job Meters on just following the rest of us lemmings off the cliff...


 
Well you were kind enough to welcome me when I just got her DD so I did not have to dig up your introduction thread  and tell you off


----------



## DarkDyer (May 18, 2009)

I try. I like welcoming the new blood.


----------



## Mistique (May 18, 2009)

And bless you for it DD 

*Mistique send a kiss to DD*


----------



## DarkDyer (May 18, 2009)

You know, you may just be getting the hand of "Action Type," but I'm here to correct ya. When you type actions into asterisks, it's assumed that you are doing the action.



> *Mistique send a kiss to DD*



This would be better translated as *Sends kiss to DD*.

I mean, I appreciate the kisses regardless. But hey-o.


----------



## Mistique (May 18, 2009)

DarkDyer said:


> You know, you may just be getting the hand of "Action Type," but I'm here to correct ya. When you type actions into asterisks, it's assumed that you are doing the action.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
When your right, your right


----------



## DarkDyer (May 19, 2009)

*bows*

Thanksha.


----------

